# Don't read if anti jihad offends you



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Tolerance does not mean keeping our mouth shut in the face of murder, nor that we stand still while they push their propaganda down out throat. I suppose some sick people will whine when we resist through humor. These people will get more respect when they give some.



> by Bob Price11 Feb 2015Garland. TX1902
> 
> Pamela Geller is planning a "Draw the Prophet" event in Garland, Texas in the same location as a Muslim group held a "Stand with the Prophet" conference in January. The First Annual Muhammad Art Exhibit and Contest will be hosted by the Curtis Caldwell Center, which is owned and operated by the Garland Independent School District.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This will be interesting and we should keep an eye on it.

I hope some nut doesn't start killing people. If muslim's want to protest this event... I am all for it because that shows freedom of speech. But I hope it remains peaceful.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But I hope it remains peaceful.


Me too, because there are those who will blame Christians even I there is not a single one around any violence.


----------

